# Media Player & Co mit Terratec Fernbedienung steuern



## KoRsE (7. November 2008)

Hallo Leute,

habe seit kurzen einen DVB-T Stick von Terratec (Cinergy T USB XXS). Das Ding ist auch ziemlich Klasse, nur ich frage mich, ob man mit dern mitgelieferten fernbedienung auch Windows Media Player, Power DVD etc steuern kann. Play & Stop funktioniert z.B., aber ich kann die Lautstärke nicht regulieren. Jemand ne Idee??

Vielen Dank schon mal!

MfG Korse


----------



## MrGreen (12. November 2008)

Die THC-Software installiert ein Remotecontrol-Tool, das Du nur für das entsprechende Proggi konfigurieren musst. Ist zumindest so bei meiner Cinergy T2.

Gruß
MrGreen


----------



## KoRsE (12. November 2008)

Bei MediaPlayer ist z.B. F9 + F10 leiser/lauter. Ist auch in der Config so eingestellt, dass Taste Vol+ auf der Fernbedienung F10 und Vol- F9, nur funktioniert das irgendwie net... 

MfG Korse


----------

